# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Prosthetics >  Icarus, medical robotic prosthetics, Ainova Robotics Inc., Toronto, Canada

## Airicist

Developer - Ainova Robotics Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Icarus Test 2 

Published on Dec 2, 2014




> Icarus is a medical robotic prosthetics, that uses a heavily modified InMoov arm to capture myoelectric muscle signals and allow the user to manipulate the prosthetic just like a real hand

----------


## Airicist

InMoov2 hand 3D printed prosthetic robot Tech Fest 2015 

Published on Feb 9, 2015




> Video 42. TechFest Mumbay 2015, Gael Langevin and Nicolas Huchet making a public demonstration of the InMoov2 hand using keyboard control.

----------


## Airicist

InMoov Finger Starter Thalmic Myo Armband 

Published on Feb 9, 2015




> Video 43. Video showing the InMoov finger starter controlled with a Myo Thalmic Armband through the Arduino.
> I created a script to have three different motions of the finger.

----------

